# Tarahumara Mountain Dwarf Boa



## *o*

When I saw the pair of Tarahumara Mountain Dwarf Boa at the first time in my friend's snake shop, I was surpriced that size and beauty.

Both they were 4 years old and the length were around only 3.6ft long. The size of the head was so small. I have fallen love with them suddenly.
But my friend said to me that he was aiming the breeding. So non-sale. They are so rare in my country. i think they are rare in your country, too.



They were non-sale. That's why I bought a crawl cay island boa. They are also said they are dwarf. I love my Crawl cay. My crawl cay was born in my country anyway! (Crawl cay also rare in my country.)

he is 3 years old and 3.9ft long. A bit larger than Tarahumara Mountain Dwarf Boa, but still so small size as boa constrictor. A very good feeder, calm temparament and I love the dull body colour. (Tarahumara Mountain Dwarf Boa has got also dull dark body)





It past a year. The pair produced 4 babies. Though I have fallen love with them then, I won't buy the baby. Still like the sp. So small and docile.

How about you? Why don't you, if you found them at local shop? They could be your very good pet snake.





This snake is a female Tarahumara Mountain Dwarf boa at my friend's shop. She produced 4 babies a month ago. ​


----------



## Pauline

I love the dwarf boas too. I have a pair of El Salvadors and the females mum is only 3'. I'm looking forward to breeding from them in a couple of years.


----------



## *o*

Pauline said:


> I love the dwarf boas too. I have a pair of El Salvadors and the females mum is only 3'. I'm looking forward to breeding from them in a couple of years.


Nice. Will you post the pic? 
Female 3ft??? Really. it's so tiny. I think male 3ft is normal but the female will grow bigger.


----------



## sami

it looks lovely! i think i would be seriously tempted if i saw some in the shops! 

i love dwarf boas... i'm quite small myself.. maybe that's why! :lol: 

sami


----------



## *o*

quixotic_axolotl said:


> it looks lovely! i think i would be seriously tempted if i saw some in the shops!
> 
> i love dwarf boas... i'm quite small myself.. maybe that's why! :lol:
> 
> sami


Well, big person tend to like small, small person tend to take big normaly, I think.
 But nothing wrong if you choose small boa! : victory:
You can keep a boa constrictor feeding a few mice per week. Economic and small space.

:no1:


----------



## Miranda

I think that is true! *o*
I myself have never evenheard of them before! but htey are gorgeous! I love dwarf boas too! i am currently saving fro a h ogg.


----------



## *o*

Miranda said:


> I think that is true! *o*
> I myself have never evenheard of them before! but htey are gorgeous! I love dwarf boas too! i am currently saving fro a h ogg.


Hog island boa is great! Natural hypo. Pale body with pink.:lol2:
Buy one, Miranda. They are dwarf, but quite big dwarf. : victory:


----------



## Miranda

Yes, they are perfect for me in every way!!!! size,tempermeant, care level etc. I love the colours! it will be expensive, but worth it.


----------



## Pauline

*o* said:


> Nice. Will you post the pic?
> Female 3ft??? Really. it's so tiny. I think male 3ft is normal but the female will grow bigger.


This is Metsi the El Salvador female who is 15 months old


And Petra the male who is only 2 months old


----------



## Amber

Lovely boas!! 

I don't really like most dwarf boas I see, but the first (or second on the thread) looks lovely!


----------



## *o*

Pauline said:


> This is Metsi the El Salvador female who is 15 months old
> 
> 
> And Petra the male who is only 2 months old



Thanks! Both are fab!
You planing the breeding?


----------



## Miranda

Those are lovely snakes! Pauline!


----------



## Sueg65

lovely Boa's:no1:


----------



## candoia aspera

they're very nice


----------



## TravellerSeko

Hi there,
I am pretty sure this is very old post but just wanted to know if anyone who has and sell Tarahumara Mountain Boa in Scotland.


----------

